# soaking



## 68merc (Jan 22, 2011)

Just a day in the life at the home of Thing One and Thing Two. 
After we soak we get a pile of food!




Life is good! 
Thank you Yvonne.


----------



## Isa (Jan 22, 2011)

Awww they are very cute


----------



## wildponey21 (Jan 23, 2011)

I love the names but how do you know who is who. They are very cute. I just move my two redfoots in to a 7 by 6 foot pen in my room. I used a old water bed frame just built a top for it they love. I just have to get more light because it 10 bigger then what they were in.Good thing my is the whole 3rd floor.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2011)

You're very welcome! It makes me happy when I know my babies have gone to good homes.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 23, 2011)

They are super cute and look like they are enjoying their feast!!


----------



## 68merc (Jan 23, 2011)

Thing one is the darker.... the dark comes before the light!


----------



## Tom (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice. That's a familiar sight around here too.


----------



## armandoarturo (Jan 24, 2011)

Its funny...
I was just thinking how easy it is for good owners to identify their own pets...
all my friends and family think all my tortoises look the same, but they are wrong.
ALL of them are so different, I can easily tell which one is it from far away...


----------

